# Links > Tutorials >  LMR400 και N-type connector

## xaotikos

Σήμερα πήγα μέχρι τον τριδήμα και πήρα 2 N-type connectors για να βάλω πάνω στο LMR που πήρα (thanx Dti). Ενώ του ανθρώπου του είπα να μου δώσει για LMR400 (μάλλον δεν ήξερε την συγκεκριμένη μάρκα) ,τελικά με τα πολλά (του είπα για καλώδιο σαν το aircom+, χοντρό) μου έδωσε 2 connectors και μου είπε αυτοί είναι για χοντρά καλώδια.

*Όμως*, το εσωτερικό του LMR δεν θέλει με τίποτα να περάσει μέσα από το "καρφάκι" του connectora (ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός). 

Και η ερώτηση είναι: Το LMR χρειάζεται "ειδικό" N-type connector, διαφορετικού του aircom+? Κάνουμε κάποια πατέντα για να το βάλουμε σωστα ή απλά εγώ πήρα λάθος connectora?

----------


## akou

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πήρες connectors για RG-213 - το LMR400 είναι σίγουρα παχύτερο και ακριβότερο (και καλύτερο). Δοκίμασε Κατουμά, έχω δεί N-type για μεγαλύτερα καλώδια και Τριδήμα (πανάκριβος). Καλύτερα να κόψεις και ένα μικρό κομματάκι από το LMR400 ώστε να δεις τι ακριβώς κάνει για σένα.


Αργύρης

----------


## Makis

Ο akou έχει δίκιο. Οι κονέκτορες είναι για RG-213 γιατί κι εγώ με το aircom plus που πήρα από τον Τριδήμα το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα. Τελικά αναγκάστηκα να λιμάρω το χάλκινο σύρμα του πυρήνα ώστε να χωρέσει.

----------


## xaotikos

Αυτό σκεφτόμουνα και εγώ!! Σαν κλασικός Έλληνας σκέφτηκα "ποιος πάει πάλι από εκεί να αλλάξει connector και φαντάσου να μην έχει..."

Μάλλον αυτό θα κάνω και εγώ γιατί από ότι κατάλαβα δεν πρέπει να είχε μεγαλύτερους.

Μόνο που.. παίζει ικανένα ρόλο αν αλλάξει η διατομή του πυρήνα?

----------


## akou

Μιά χαρά θα είσαι με το λιμάρισμα απλά στην περίπτωση που έχεις πρεσσαριστό connector θα πρέπει να λιμάρεις τον πυρήνα έτσι ώστε να χωράει άνετα στο "καρφάκι", διαφορετικά μπορεί να μη χωράει στον υπόλοιπο connector μετά το πρεσσάρισμα. (ουφ, τεράστια πρόταση!)


Αργύρης

----------


## xaotikos

Οκ done!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## dkounal

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ... Είναι connectors για RG213. Mε μια πενσούλα έτρωγα λίγο συνήθως την μύτη και το κόλλαγα με κολλητήρι...

Εκείνο βέβαια που δεν είμαι σίγουρος είναι πόσο μπορεί να κοστίσει σε απώλειες αυτο....

----------


## LeChuck

Εγω εχω βρει N-Type επαργυρους κοννεκτορες για χοντρο καλωδιο στον Τραικο (http://www.allmast.gr) με 5.5€ τον ενα 

Για οποιον το ζητησει ο κωδικος ειναι UG-23-STG

----------


## dkounal

> Εγω εχω βρει N-Type επαργυρους κοννεκτορες για χοντρο καλωδιο στον Τραικο (http://www.allmast.gr) με 5.5€ τον ενα 
> Για οποιον το ζητησει ο κωδικος ειναι UG-23-STG


Είναι βιδωτοί ή θέλουν crimp tool; Ο πυρήνας είναι για RG213 ή για LMR400/H2000;

----------


## Makis

Επί τη ευκαιρία, πόσο το έχει ο Τράικος το aircell 7 το μέτρο;
Κοννέκτορες για aircell έχει;

----------


## LeChuck

*dkounal:* Ειναι βιδωτοι και ο πυρηνας ειναι για H2000

*Makis:* Θα σε γελασω. Εγω εχω παρει το Η2000 με σ 2.21€ το μετρο.

----------


## MerNion

Na rotiso kati epeigon kathos eimai in the middle tou sikomatos tou istou mou!! exo parei LMR-400 kai n-male.. alla klasika thelei limasisma o pirinas gia na xoresei sto karfaki.. o pirinas ap ekso einai epixalkomenos.. (pianei i kolisi). Otan omos to limara, mesa den einai xalkos.. einai kati allo (den ksero ti) kai i kollisi den pianei!!!!! 
pos tha mporeso loipon na to koliso mesa sto mitaki ton pirina?!?!?!
pos to exete kanei eseis?
perimeno replies (elpizo sintoma!!)

thanks konstantinos

----------


## dti

Μήπως αν δεν το κολλήσεις αλλά το πρεσσάρεις είναι καλύτερα;

----------


## MerNion

pos na to presaro? to karfaki einai mikro kai den pernei na presaristei.. kai den nomizo na kanei epafi.. tha kanei???

----------


## dkounal

Βρεθηκα σε αυτή την θέση.... Η λύση που ακολούθησα είναι :
α) Λίμαρα τον πυρήνα αρχικα με μια πεινασμενη πενσα και ακολούθως με μια υπομονετική λίμα ωστε να μπαινοβγαίνει σχετικά άνετα το μυτάκι του connector.
β) καλο και δυνατό κολιτήρι με μυτερή μύτι
γ) Ζέστανα αρκετά τον πυρήνα (το Η2000 εχει καλύτερες αντοχές από το LMR400 στην θερμοκρασία), απλώνοντας την κόληση σε όλο τον πυρήνα που θα έμπαινε το μυτάκι του connector
δ) με μια γρήγορη κίνηση αιφνιδιασμου, εβαζα το μυτάκι του connector, ενώ έφευγε η μύτη του κολητηριου που ήταν πάνω στον πυρήνα και τον ζέσταινε...
ε) με ενα κοπηδι αφαιρουσα μια λεπτη φετα του πλαστικου μονωτικου ώστε να μην υπαρχουν υπολείματα της κολησης πανω στο λευκο μονωτικο που εχει το Η2000

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το μετυχα με τον πρώτο connector αλλά απαξ και το εκανα μια φορα, οι connectors που έχω κάνει μέχρι τωρα δουλευουν χωρίς προβλήματα......

----------


## MerNion

to problima einai oti o pirinas tou kalodiou autou (LMR-400) den einai apo xalko kai i kolisi den pianei "me tipota"! exo epagelmatiko kolitiri kai stin megisti akoma thermokrasia den katafera na to koliso..

exei kataferei kaneis na to kolisei??

----------


## dkounal

Nai to exo kataferei kai se LMR400.... Me to zori bebaia glitoneis to plastiko monotiko poy exei apo to na arxisei na lionei....
Apla mallon to kolitiri sou den einai toso epaggelmatiko sta watt toy!!!!!

----------


## MerNion

tp.. epeidi den katafera na to koliso (nomizo einai kapou 50-80 watt) osi ora kai an perimena (prepei na einai kati se alouminio..) apofasisa na to limaro kai na to kano auto na moiazei san to karfaki tou n-type arsenikoy, opote den ebala katholou to karfaki kai to sinedesa ap' eythias etsi..
oso gia to diko sou amfibalo an tha exei kolisei "anthropina" kathos an ginei auto pou egine kai se mena, apla kolise i solterini apo tin kolisi kai me to pou to eksisa efige pali..

alla kai pali mono esi eisai pou exeis n-type kai LRM-400?!? oloi oi alloi pos to kanate re paidia?!?! kante ena reply!

----------


## Alexandros

Βασικά μόνο LMR καλλώδια έχω. Τα περισσότερα ήταν έτοιμα (βιομηχανικά) και με RP-TNC connectors πρεσσαριστούς. Μου έχει φτιάξει ο MAuVE όμως κάποια επιπλέον και με RP-TNC και με N Type. Πρεσσαριστά πάντα, αλλά απ' ότι κατάλαβα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις για σιγουριά έβαλε και λίγη κόληση στο καρφάκι. Για λεπτομέρειες τον ίδιο.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dkounal

> oso gia to diko sou amfibalo an tha exei kolisei "anthropina" kathos an ginei auto pou egine kai se mena, apla kolise i solterini apo tin kolisi kai me to pou to eksisa efige pali..


ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια....
Το κολιτήρι που έχω είναι πάνω από 100watts, βαριέμαι να ψάξω να σου πω ακριβώς πόσα....
Από ένα κομάτι καλώδιο με ένα τέτοιο "μη ανθρωπινό" connector (που εκοψα το καλώδιο για άλλη δουλειά) παλεύω ακόμη να βγάλω το μυτάκι από τον πυρήνα χωρίς το κολητήρι και δεν ξεκολάει.... Μπορείς να βοηθήσεις????

----------


## Vigor

Όπως έχω αναφέρει ήδη σε άσχετο με Tutorials θέμα (http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16037):




> http://www.awmn/PlugMeIn/MConnectors.htm
> 
> Aπό το παραπάνω link κάνω quote το εξής πολύ σημαντικό στοιχείο:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ίσως τώρα μπορεί να γίνει sticky το συγκεκριμένο post.

----------


## andreas

Μεταφερθηκε στα tutorials

----------

